# how to tell



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is there any way to tell if your piranha is a real piranha. i know there are a lot of imposeters out there. i heard about 2 eyes and a gill or something like it. i dont need to kno what kind of piranha just if it is a piranha.







thanks


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, the pacu looks kinda like a piranha.
the piranha's mouth has an over bite, the mouth on a pacu goes straight in


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd say if it looks and acts like a piranha, then it's close enough, I wouldn't expect a piranha expert to come to my house and examine my fish...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I've noticed that pacus have big eyes and big fins and an overbite...piranhas however have an underbite and looks waaaaaay better than a pacu.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

buy one from one of the P dealers on this site if you cant tell the difference.


----------

